# On distant shores, under sun eternal.



## MonsieurAquilone

I do not wish to be a burden but I was wondering how one might translate, "On distant shores, under sun eternal." in Ancient and/or Mondern Greek (the actual alphabet, that is to say).

Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## parakseno

In Modern Greek, I think it would be:

Σε μακριά ακτή, κάτω από τον παντοτινό ήλιο.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Thank you very much for the help!  I am most appreciative.


----------



## parakseno

Wish I could've helped you with the Ancient Greek translation as well, but I'm too much of a beginner in Ancient Greek.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

That's fine, it is quite bizarre to translate, anyaway!!

How does ancient differ from Modern, are the differences noticeable?


----------



## parakseno

I'd say they are quite notable... I mean you can figure out you're dealing with a Modern or Ancient Greek text from first glance (even if the ancient one is not written in polytonic).
  I mean, besides the presence of three kinds of accents in Ancient Greek (acute, grave and circumflex) as opposed to one in today's Modern Greek AND the presence of breathing marks, there are also differences in grammar. But there are similarieties too (and, happily, a lot of them)
  For example let's consider the present tense...
The Ancient terminations (that you add at the end of the verb's root) are:
-ω, -εις, -ει, -ομεν, -ετε, -ουσι
while in Modern Greek you would have:
-ω, -εις, -ει, -ουμε, -ετε, -ουν

Let's see the verb to be είμαι (modern), ειμί (ancient)
είμαι, είσαι, είναι, είμαστε, είσαστε/είστε, είναι.
εἰμί, εἶ, ἐστί, ἐσμέν, ἐστέ, εἰσί

Also, the nouns and adjectives are much more easier in Modern Greek.
Hope it helps a little...


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Thank you.  That has been very helpful.


----------



## ics

> Σε μακριά ακτή, κάτω από τον παντοτινό ήλιο.


 
parakseno, that's a great translation, but I would say :

Σε _μακρινές_ ακτές (or "παραλίες") , κάτω από τον παντοτινό (or "αιώνιο") ήλιο.

shores is plural- isn't it?

bye


----------



## parakseno

Oups, yes, ics is right... I translated it as singular...  Silly me!


----------

